# Hệ thống Điện > Power >  Hỏi các chân của bộ nguồn cotek

## katerman

Em vừa mang về bộ nguồn Cotek: 1K2S-NO48(Taiwan)
Cắm điện thấy quạt chạy mà không có điện áp ra, xin hỏi các bác phải jump chân nào nữa không ạ. em tìm không thấy manual của nó
Em xin chân thành cảm ơn các bác trước.

----------


## nhatson

đọc kỹ hdsd trước khi dùng
http://www.advice.co.il/data/meanwel...n-1k2-spec.pdf

b.r

----------

katerman

----------


## katerman

:Big Grin:  Cảm ơn bác nhatson rất rất nhiều,

----------


## solero

Khi bác đi dây dài thì tránh việc sụt áp trên dây nên dùng kiểu remote để bù áp trên đường dây.

----------

katerman

----------

